# Poder QSC-MX700



## josesoto (Mar 26, 2008)

Hola a todos los que están el foro, quiero hacer un aporte a todo  la comunidad  espero que les guste  se trata se qsc-mx700 que no es tan difícil de construirlo como el qsc-mx2000 que es  doble cara de cobre, se que  no consigue fácil esta clase de audio por su costo elevado en el mercado, esta es la oportunidad que lo ensamble  y se den el gusto de tener un qsc en casa.  Uno de los amplificador que responde muy bien para eventos grande en cuanto a los agudos se refiere, es bastante profesional, que también esta incluido su retardador de encendido  de 3 segundo  es muy estable, también para cuatro parlantes de 15 o 18 pulgadas o también para una acontecimiento  de un pequeño o un salón,  es liviano y  todo lo demás, que es muy favorable
Por alguna duda solo menciónenlo y comentenlo   atte. josé soto


----------



## josesoto (Mar 26, 2008)

posiciones de los componentes  es esta oprtunida  por ahora no tengo niguna foto
tienen que guiarse por lo componentes del diagrama que es muy facil


----------



## andresssdj (Mar 26, 2008)

que transformador y fuente usa?


----------



## PAULINO_CRISCOL2 (Mar 26, 2008)

que buen amplificador grasias amiguito josesoto de verdad es un execelente amplificador


----------



## zopilote (Mar 26, 2008)

Me pico la curiosidad,  como queria los valores de los componentes, me puse a buscar. Gracias josesoto. Si puedes darnos algunos tips para su armado.


----------



## andresssdj (Mar 26, 2008)

me gustaria armar uno stereo osea 2 canales, son iguales ambos? que transformador debo usar?


----------



## josesoto (Mar 27, 2008)

En realidad es stereo son  los dos canales, ahí  no tienes que armar una placa mas,  con esa es suficiente es un solo transformador  con doble bobina independiente  también si quieres puedes hacerlo aparte es tu decisión,  en la bobina original media 100 voltios alterno   por cada canal,  no tienes un voltaje cero  solo 100 voltios en cuanto al pcb yo lo tengo en un programa diferente  no puedo mandarlo en pdf  pero  eso es lo mas cerca que pueda ofrecerte 
yo trabajo con fotomecánica trabajo en laminas para la serigrafía  no el método del planchado que algunos utilizan  que es también un adopción, si en algún momento pueda mandarles en pdf lo enviare.


----------



## andresssdj (Mar 27, 2008)

jose serias tan amable de explicarme el transformador, osea el primario 220v, el secundario que voltaje y que amperaje? osea seria -50v+0+50v? o dos bobinados de 50?


----------



## josesoto (Mar 27, 2008)

son dos bobinas de 100 voltios alterno no 50+50,independiente  para un canal 100 voltios AC y para la  otra también 100v AC no puede compartir de una sola bobona,  te saldrá aprox. 140v sin el punto medio y va incluido  el protector  con un  ptc de 100 ohm y un ntc de 50 ohm que va en paralelo con el tripot de 100 ohm  y si tienes un autotransformador de 220 a 110 perfecto solo tienes que reducir un poquito  y si no, puedes colocar dos transistores mas por canal y cambiar  la resitencia de r5 que es de 10k  de ¼  a ½   R33 de 150k a 180k   bueno ya esta. 
el diagrama esta  en www.qscaudio.com ahí esta todo en muy grade en espacio por esa razón lo pude enviarlo,   no tengo la lista yo lo arme del circuito  y me salió bien  si te das cuenta  los dos canales son iguales  tienes los mismos números al lado izquierdo  dice R7a y el derecho es R7b y los dos números  representan el mismo valor 47k 1w


----------



## andresssdj (Mar 27, 2008)

osea, correjime si me equivoco, usa 2 bobinados comunes sin punto medio? osea que si tengo 2 transformadores de 220 a 110 haciendo la modificacion que mencionas ya esta? que amperaje debe tener? como obitnene el 0v? al transformador lo haria hacer, como lo pido?


----------



## josesoto (Mar 28, 2008)

Tiene diferente bobina  para cada canal,  puedes hacerlos juntos en un  transformador o también separados como te digo es tu decisión  como hacerlo, y el transformador original no tiene punto medio  es por un lado 100ac para un canal  y para el otro también 100ac .como ya esta todo en la placa solo tienes que conectar,  es  muy censillo nada complicado no tiene que conectar nada mas excepto la señal y el  la salida del parlante e incluso tiene ya los potenciómetros en la placa  o sea solo le falta  que lo conectes voltaje 100ac  por esa  razón que  es muy cómodo no como otros audios  que esta separado  la, fuente el protector los potenciómetros. Les mando unas imágenes un poco mas cerca  para que te ubiques  Atte. José soto


----------



## josesoto (Mar 28, 2008)

Me tomo un tiempo sacarlo una lista de componentes  pero ya termine, ahoro espero que lo logren hacer funcionar. saludos Atte jose soto


----------



## fredy esneider valdes (Mar 29, 2008)

- PARA JESESOTO   soy fredy valdes my pregunta es si puedes ser mas explicado el pcb es que lo descarge  y me sale la parte del cobre o los caminos de color blanco y los necesito de color negro porque lo imprimi y me sale al comtrario y el acido de ja los caminos sin cobre  gracias jesesoto


----------



## josesoto (Mar 29, 2008)

Holas..  ahi tienes el pcb en negro  atte. jose soto


----------



## fredy esneider valdes (Mar 29, 2008)

gracias josesoto por tu respuesta ahora me pondre a fabricar tu amplificador  se que funciona por que  esto amplificador si trabajan el unico problema con estos es la calibracion del  bias y el osffet me podrias ayudar en esto gracias


----------



## josesoto (Mar 29, 2008)

al calibración es  marcar con la pata 7 del integrado y tierra  tine que marcar cero voltios o aproximado es como lo hice   eso por una parte,  muy importante ahora los otro dos que es de 2k  yo no la coloque por falta de tripot  pero tu puedes colocar resistencia en lugar de 2k 1k5 en cada canal entra dos y a los dos  coloca 1k5 acepto el  que es bias eso si es mucho  importante si por alguna razón te olvidas puedes colocar la bia en cero  esto cuando ya esta en la placa  o al probar hazlo con un bombilla de 100w para que no lo quemes el futuro poder y después es muy estable no tiene que calentar por nada  ahora si no consigues los transistores de drives que manejan los 5200 y 1943  puedes buscar D 2012 B941 QUE ECG 54 55 en el manual en cuanto a los mosfet no tiene   atte. José soto


----------



## fredy esneider valdes (Mar 29, 2008)

JOSESOTO soy fredy valdes ya hice la pcb con papel fotografico glossi 180 gramos y me quedo muy bueno mañana me dedico a las otras cosas ,gracias por la explicacion de la calibracion ,de  el amplificador , si es bueno trabajar hasi gracias josesoto , espero que la otra gente del foros se una a este amplificador


----------



## andresssdj (Mar 30, 2008)

hola jose estoy por mandar a pedir el transformador, de un primario de 220v y dos secundarios de 100v, mi pregunta es cuantos amper necesita este amplificador para funcionar, el diagrama que subiste es la version stereo?


----------



## josesoto (Mar 31, 2008)

El transformador tiene que ser de 15 a 16 A por que tiene dos bobinas  o si quiere puedes colocar  dos transformadores uno de 8 A y el otro también de 8 A  individual es tu decisión  ahora ese audio mx700  es muy similar al que a qsc mx1300  solo que tienes que hacer algunas modificaciones  pero no te compliques cuando termines y hagas funcional podemos hacer dichas modificaciones que es muy sencillo.  En el transformador original el transformador es  de numero 4.5 el (núcleo)  y de  espesor es 5 centímetros  Atte, Jose Soto


----------



## andresssdj (Mar 31, 2008)

hola jose correjime si me equivoco:
un pongo un transformador con un primario de 220v y dos secundarios de 100v 15a
o pongo 2 transformadores, cada uno con un primario de 220 y un secundario de 100v 8a? 

vos que aconsejas ? ya que lo voy a comprar nuevo al transformador.


----------



## fredy esneider valdes (Abr 2, 2008)

JOSESOTO soy fredy valdes el amplificador que arme el qsx700 suena muy bueno tiene un golpe de bajo mejor que el amplificador de bachi el 200w  pero my primer inconveniente fue la calibrada al calibrarlo no lo calibre bien y me volo 2 transistores me toco ir donde un amigo que tiene osciloscopio y el sabe de esto de audio y me ayudo quedo en la base de los transistores 0.6 , -0.6 y le adante un multiplier y asi fue que me quedo trabajando lo puse 2ohnios y no pasa nada anoche lo pusiseron en una fiesta de un matrimonio enter semana y trabajo 10 horas y perfecto les recomiendo a todos este amplificador porque es super gracias josesoto     no puedo mandarles fotos por que no se como se manda por el foro saludos         8)  8)


----------



## josesoto (Abr 2, 2008)

Hola  me alegra mucho que logres hacer funcionar el amplificador qsc mx 700 cualquier duda puedes comentarlo. en otra oportunidad  estare con otro amplificador un de  mas   potencia  de la misma linea Atte jose soto


----------



## cevv (Abr 7, 2008)

saludos!
    josé podrias  explicar  como  hiciste  elajuste d e vias.     Lo  que  pasa es que todos  los  QSc que he querid  hacer  usan  una  resistencia NTC en el  ajuste  de vias  aparte  de trinmer de 100 ohm.   Mi  problema  es conseguir  esa resistencia de NTC.   Has  logrado  hacer un amplificador de estos  QSc sin ajuste  de vias?    Podrias  explicarme  como  puedo  hacerlo.
     Observa este  amplificador que  hice:  http://img249.imageshack.us/img249/4653/hibrido1300wmd0.jpg
     No  lo  he  probado  en si  por  falta  de los  transistores de salida.     Pero  me  han dicho  que  tiene  un  problema  con el   ajuste de vias,   cuando lo  hice le  suministre casi +/-60Vdc,  y no  tube  problemas.     Podrias  darme  alguna información  relevante acerca del ajuste?


----------



## thecharle (Abr 8, 2008)

hola josesoto 
estoy muy interesado en hacer tu amplificador y empece a buscar los componetes  y no encontre los transistores Q1 y Q2  SEJ2762 y SJE2763 respectivamente seria de gran ayuda si pudieras enviarme los reemplazos   
de antemano te agrdesco tu ayuda

saludos


----------



## thecharle (Abr 10, 2008)

hoola jose soto tengo otra pregunta cuanto mide la placa el lado y el ancho
este mira yo quiero hacer por el metodo de serigrafia y nose como se llama el latex con el que imprimes para proteger el cobre gracias de antemano por tu ayuda 

saludos


----------



## josesoto (Abr 10, 2008)

Que  tal compañero  como va, bueno en cuanto a lo que me dieces de  de los que Q1  Q2   puedes remplaza con el transistor D2012  Y B941 ECG  55 Y 54 .
Para el impreso puedes usar  tinta vinilica, pero eso si tienes que usar perclorato    y no  otro  saludos  atte. José soto


----------



## thecharle (Abr 15, 2008)

gracias por tu ayuda jose soto ahora lo voy a ensanblar el qsc mx700 y luego te cuento la experiencia y UNA PREGUNTA MAS CUANTO MIDE EL LARGO Y EL ANCHO DE LA TARGETA IMPRESA


saludos


----------



## josesoto (Abr 22, 2008)

Las mediadas son  de  14x30 centimetros


----------



## Juan Jose (May 9, 2008)

Hola a todos. Me decidí por armar este poder hace un tiempo y estoy en ello. Aca las subo la plaqueta y cuando la termine de calibrar (me consegui un libro de servicio de la serie MX y cuando lo compruebe que esta bien los voy a subir) para realizar bien la calibración.

Cuando funcione posteo mis resultados.

Saludos y suerte a todos.

Juan Jose


----------



## josesoto (Jun 17, 2008)

Hola se puede hacer  un transformador de  4.5  de núcleo  por 5 centímetro  de espesor el alambre seria primario 320 secundario 18   primario 380 vueltas secundario  190 vueltas eso para 110 voltios  total  seria  380  vueltas   claro esta  que tiene que ser 110 para una lado del audio y el otro 110 para el otro y listo  solo es una sugerencia  pero eso si tienes que colocarle bastante barniz  eléctrico par que sea mucho mas resistente Atte. José Soto A.  


bias 100 oh en cero y regular con la ptilla 7del integrado, y tiene que marcar  cero o algo  que este esteble, antes de probar hacerlo con un foco en serie conectado conectado con el transformador a si no quemaran nada, mala señal en corte el foco encendera, buena señal por parte de el audio no encendera el foco.


----------



## FELIBAR12 (Jul 8, 2008)

c3298b y a1306b o mje15032 y 33(hay que aislarlos)


----------



## panfi (Jul 12, 2008)

hola amigo jose soto
una pregunta amigo, en el digrama de tu amplificador hay unas resistencias de temperatura( creo que lo son)ntc 50 y ptc1 ptc2 de 100, dime si éstas se pueden obviar o reemplazar por otro componente porque aca en mi ciudad no los encuentro y estoy interesado en armar este modelo de amlificador.
otra orientacion, la bobina de salida puedes decir calibre de alambre, nucleo y nro. de vueltas. estoy armando un qsc de 1300 tambien del foro y solo me falta unos toques y tambien la bobina,crees que es igual al de tu amplificador.
que el cielo te premie por compartir tus conocimiemtos.
las gracias te llegaran de nuestra parte.
gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 12, 2008)

panfi dijo:
			
		

> ...una pregunta amigo, en el digrama de tu amplificador hay unas resistencias de temperatura( creo que lo son)ntc 50 y ptc1 ptc2 de 100, dime si éstas se pueden obviar o reemplazar por otro componente porque aca en mi ciudad no los encuentro y estoy interesado en armar este modelo de amlificador.



Habitualmente llevan 2 termistóres NTC, uno compensa la corriente de reposo de acuerdo a la temperatura de los transistores de salida y la otra es parte del circuito de protección por sobre-temperatura, así que ambas son necesarias (irreemplazables)



> ......otra orientacion, la bobina de salida puedes decir calibre de alambre, nucleo y nro. de vueltas......



No es crítica , puede ser de 15 a 22 vueltas sobre una forma de unos 8 mm de diámetro (Núcleo de aire) con alambre de 1,2mm de diámetro.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 12, 2008)

En realidad en el circuito expresa que funciona con 65+65, o sea que con un transformador de 50+50  tendria que funcionar barbaro. por la potencia que tiene, aunq sea en 2 ohms, lo cual me desagrada, el transformador debe ser de por lo menos 1200watts, lo cual al dividirlo por los 100 volts que tiene de salida, nos da un amperaje de 12 amperes, o sea 6 amperes por canal.

en esta etapa se puede configurar desde 8 ohms a 150 watts, hasta 2 ohms en 300watts.

la tierra de los transistores es fisica y la del transformador es flotante.

además, se deben disponer estos capacitores grandes para filtrar que la tension de corriente continua no pase al parlante, debido que utiliza una configuracion de transistores tipo darlington con retroalimentacionn directa, y la salida de poder esta en la misma conexión que la entrada de voltaje.

esto es mas que peligroso, pues deja una posibilidad de que pase corriente continua al parlante.

segun vi tiene protectores varios, lo cual me gusta.


----------



## luis d (Sep 1, 2008)

mi pregunta es puedo subir el voltaje  arriba de 63v hasta unos 110v o 92v


----------



## FELIBAR12 (Sep 1, 2008)

si le puedes subir el voltaje pero solo hasta +-78vdc si tienes un transformador sin tap central,claro que si tienes uno por ahi con el 0v(ct) tambien sirve sin complicaciones .despues de ahi obligatoriamente se necesita un transformador con tap central por seguridad.
si analizas mas a fondo todos los planos de qsc vas a notar que solo se puede hasta esos voltajes sin ese cable,o porque entonces porque la usa1300 que funciona con +-92vdc usa el tap central?por que la serie mxa lo usa?
si se pudiera en el circuito nombrado anteriomente(usa 1300),la empresa ya lo hubiera hecho hace mas de 20 años! porque se ahorran varias cosas.
ahora, debes agregar  mas transistores si quieres subir el voltaje!,debes reajustar el bias y los ajustes tanto positivo y negativo de corriente y tal vez sea necesario modificar el espejo de corriente(donde ajustas el bias) y si la necesidad de potencia es grande entonces cambiar la realimentacion para evitar problemas.como? rebajandola.un circuito "identico"  pero mas potente es el del altec 9446a o el 9444b.es mas si quieres readapta tu mx700 a el altec 9446a(el mas potente) y quedó tu amplificador mas potente!son unas pequeñas bobadas para agregar.
para que mires
http://alteclansingunofficial.nlenet.net/proelectronics/proamplificadorfiers/9446A_Service.pdf
y esto
http://alteclansingunofficial.nlenet.net/proelectronics/proamplificadorfiers/9444B_Service.pdf


----------



## FELIBAR12 (Sep 1, 2008)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> En realidad en el circuito expresa que funciona con 65+65, o sea que con un transformador de 50+50  tendria que funcionar barbaro. por la potencia que tiene, aunq sea en 2 ohms, lo cual me desagrada, el transformador debe ser de por lo menos 1200watts, lo cual al dividirlo por los 100 volts que tiene de salida, nos da un amperaje de 12 amperes, o sea 6 amperes por canal.
> 
> en esta etapa se puede configurar desde 8 ohms a 150 watts, hasta 2 ohms en 300watts.
> 
> ...



para todos los qsc nos puedes usar un transformador para ambos (excepto otro circuito como la serie plx o pl)por la configuracion usada.la unica seria que usaras un transformador con doble secundario,mira todos los planos y lo veras.no pedes revolver 0v de los filtros del canal a con 0v del canal b porque es como si unieras las dos salidas con un cable y aclaro que 0v no es tierra! es la salida.la tierra es p ,a o c(en mx2000vieja).ademas,me parece que ese circuito es mas bien perteneciente la familia pares complementarios(lo vi en malvino clase b y ab  por simetria complementaria con pares complementarios),simetria complementaria con darlington es otro tipo de configuracion.noten quepara armar darlington los emisores de los transistores siempre van a las bases de los siguientes y no los colectores luego ya no seria darlington[/u]


----------



## luis d (Sep 3, 2008)

grasias FELIBAR12 mi intesion de subir  el voltaje era para ver la posibilidad de trabar este amplificador en clase H o G usando la topologia de yorkville,aplicada a este amplificador donde las modificaciones serian pocas,se ria interesante que algien diera un bosquejo de como seria la conexión del tramformador(tanto sin tap como con el),  intentare subir mas tarde del manual de servicio la forma como se disponen las conexiones en el gabinete...


----------



## FELIBAR12 (Sep 3, 2008)

si lo que quieres es usar u qsc en clase g por que no construyes un canal de la serie  vieja mx 1500 0 2000 que ya biene en ese modo? 
el unico inconveniente seria usar un transformador con varios voltajes pero ese circuito debe ser mejor que los comunes.cero que aqui en el foro alguien ya construyo un mx2000.
tambien se llaman series trhee (3800=mx2000)
mira esto
http://www.qscaudio.com/support/library/schems/Discontinued/MX Series/MX1500.pdf
y esto
http://www.qscaudio.com/support/library/schems/Discontinued/MX Series/MX2000.pdf
 y en clase h algo como esto:
http://www.qscaudio.com/support/library/schems/Current/RMX Series/RMX2450.pdf
o esto?http://www.qscaudio.com/support/library/schems/Discontinued/MXa Series/MX3000a.pdf
o quizas esto:http://www.qscaudio.com/support/library/schems/Discontinued/MXa Series/MX1000a.pdf


----------



## luis d (Sep 3, 2008)

El hecho era no modificar mucho el circuito impreso  mx700,haciendo la comparacion de los rieles en la salida,pero en este caso me que dare con el asi,tengo un esquematico clase g sencillo de realisar y pocos componentes, megustaria ver quienes opinan de el, maneja voltajes +-45 y +-80 (800W a 4 Omh con esto valores)y se podria subir mas, en estos momentos no lo tengo disponible pero luego lo pondre...

les dejo la caja mx700 y como se dispone...


----------



## Juan Jose (Oct 26, 2008)

Hola muchachos!. Bueno, no se si alguno se largo hacer esta potencia pero yo si y la verdad que la tenia medio abandonada desde hace varios meses. El caso es que al terminarla de montar sin transistores de salida conecté alimentacion (100 vca) a los terminales de entrada de la placa derecha que es el denominado cana B y que tiene ademas la fuente de +/- 15 vcc y la protecciones termicas y retardo.
El tema es que no logro que salgan de ella los +/- 15 vcc y las resistencias de 2.2 k que salen de positivo se recalientan. Al cabo de algunos minutos tambien empiezan a recalentar los trans drivers.
Removido el IC las tensiones siguen iguales y regulando los limites de corriente puede que varien pero muy poco. siempre por debajo de los 2 vcc.

Si alguno tiene experiencia con esta placa y me puede dar algunas ideas vienvenidas sino, seguire probando y subiendo los resultados para que en el futuro quede registrado.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## FELIBAR12 (Oct 26, 2008)

Juan Jose Galleni dijo:
			
		

> Hola muchachos!. Bueno, no se si alguno se largo hacer esta potencia pero yo si y la verdad que la tenia medio abandonada desde hace varios meses. El caso es que al terminarla de montar sin transistores de salida conecté alimentacion (100 vca) a los terminales de entrada de la placa derecha que es el denominado cana B y que tiene ademas la fuente de +/- 15 vcc y la protecciones termicas y retardo.
> El tema es que no logro que salgan de ella los +/- 15 vcc y las resistencias de 2.2 k que salen de positivo se recalientan. Al cabo de algunos minutos tambien empiezan a recalentar los trans drivers.
> Removido el IC las tensiones siguen iguales y regulando los limites de corriente puede que varien pero muy poco. siempre por debajo de los 2 vcc.
> 
> ...



Es normal que las resistencias se recalienten porque estan tumbando bastante voltaje, pero por otro lado le estas aplicando mucho voltaje a las mismas,lo recomendable seria aumentar un poco su valor y su vatiaje(mirar esquemas qsc que operan a voltajes mayores de +63/-63 vdc). la polaridad  del para clip es correcta? la polaridad de los diodos del bias es correcta?

Revisaste la polaridad de los condensadores y zener que estabilizan los 15v?


----------



## Juan Jose (Oct 28, 2008)

Hola, sigo con este amplificador y revisados los diodos de bias estan correctos en posición y dato.
Los TR Q1 y Q2 tambien. Los puentes de diodos y del clip estan bien. Las R 2k4 calientan pero no se quemaron todavia.
El OAMP esta bien. Los zener en posición.
El zener Z5 si regula los 15 Vcc. Lo que no me anda es la fuente de +/- 15 que se genera a partir de la alimentación.
La tensión VCC en capacitores es de + / - 51 Vcc y el data del QSC700 dice hasta + / - 65 Vcc.
No consegui NTC de 50 asique le puse una de 100 ohms. Influye?.

Voy a probar con el otro canal aver que medimos y les comento.

Pregunta, el centro del transformador va algun lado?. Yo lo tengo flotante y mido tensiones respecto de la tierra virtual.

Saludos.

Juan Jose


----------



## FELIBAR12 (Oct 28, 2008)

seguro que se estan suministrando en alterna 100vac? porque esto en dc daria 141.42 vdc dividido en 2 daria  +/-70.71 vdc y las resistencias de los 15v no estan calculadas para ese valor aunque de todas forma tienen que producirse los 15v.la ntc de 100ohm es errada, esto contribuye a que se altere el bias y produczca recalentamientos por su elevado valor yo recomiendo por experiencia montar una resistencia de 47 ohm normal (sirve muy bien).
Por lo visto la fuente que tienes tiene centro.Eso no influye en nada,si quieres puedes conectarlo al comun de los filtros de +vcc/-vcc. Pero si hay que usarlo cuando los voltajes son mayores a +76/-76vdc.
Por otro lado ,una vez tuve la misma falla(qsc1300) cuando intente probar el circuito asi ,me parece que fue porque lo probe con muy poco voltaje y las resistencias de los 15v eran muy altas,por tal razon llegaban menos de 15v a los zener y no podian regular,entonces las disminui y se arreglo.Despues cuando ya consegui una fuente de mas voltaje y potencia las volvi a dejar con los valores originales y trabajo bien.


----------



## Juan Jose (Oct 29, 2008)

Hola, efectivamente me equivoqué. La tension en alterna es de 36 vca por rama. Da unos 51 vcc por rama. Gran error el mio en la información.  ops: 

Bueno, la cuestion que le cambié la alimentación a la plaqueta y conecté el canal numero 1 (ubicado a la izquierda) y O SRPRESA anda de una!.
Asique me dedique a regular TR1 y TR2 para conseguir la onda lo mas sinusoidal posible (siempre en vacio) y luego el vias para conseguir 0 vcc en la pata 7 del OAMP. Luego mire las señales tal cual las indica en la hoja de servicio y luego le coloque los TR de salida. Hasta ahora anda perfecto, esta tirando unos 45 vpp en la salida y en vacío. 

Restan para esta noche las mediciones con carga y QUE NO EXPLOTE!.

Luego, reparar el otro canal.

ACLARACION: cuando no tiene ninguna señal en la entrada, es como que no estabiliza muy bien los +/- 15 y tira por rama unos +14.3 vcc y -10.5 vcc. Basta con solo enchufarle el generador y las señales se estabilizan solas a +/- 15 vcc por rama y no se mueven.

Otra, el BIAS es como que va a cero, ahi se copnsigue la menor lectura en la pata 7 del OAMP.

saludos

Juan Jose.


----------



## wessker (Oct 29, 2008)

Gracias josesoto por el link. Me sirvio mucho para solucionar un problema con el amplificador


----------



## Juan Jose (Oct 29, 2008)

Hola muchachos. Aca posteando la solucion del problema con la fuente de +/-15 en el canal izquierdo. Resulta que no consigo los TR MPSU05 y lo reemplaze aparentemente mal porque los retire y solucionado el problema. Ajustada como el canal derecho todo bien. 

Mañana prueba con cargas de 8, 4 y 2 ohms y luego al transformador de +/-45vca que encontre y pruebas finales. Si me salen bien las fotos del osciloscopio las subo.

saludos

Juan jose

PD: gracias por los datos a todos.


----------



## FELIBAR12 (Oct 30, 2008)

Juan Jose Galleni dijo:
			
		

> Hola, efectivamente me equivoqué. La tension en alterna es de 36 vca por rama. Da unos 51 vcc por rama. Gran error el mio en la información.  ops:
> 
> Bueno, la cuestion que le cambié la alimentación a la plaqueta y conecté el canal numero 1 (ubicado a la izquierda) y O SRPRESA anda de una!.
> Asique me dedique a regular TR1 y TR2 para conseguir la onda lo mas sinusoidal posible (siempre en vacio) y luego el vias para conseguir 0 vcc en la pata 7 del OAMP. Luego mire las señales tal cual las indica en la hoja de servicio y luego le coloque los TR de salida. Hasta ahora anda perfecto, esta tirando unos 45 vpp en la salida y en vacío.
> ...


es normal que los voltajes de 15vdc esten bajos (pero no mucho) ya que el circuito tiene una pequeña fuente obtenida de la salida y contribuye con un poco pero Por favor tengan cuidado con los ajustes que hacen! como es eso de que se buscan 0v en la pata 7 del opamp?
ese ajuste de *BIAS NO *es para cuadrar dichos cero voltios! es para cuadrar la corriente de reposo de los transistores. el ajuste debe realizarse midiendo el voltaje de las resistencias de emisor de los drivers ,creo que son aproximadamente 80mv cuando esta a +63/-63vdc(consultar mas detalladamente los voltajes precisos) o a punta de osciloscopio a 20khz .
Y despues preguntan por que se calienta? por que suena distorsionado? porque exploto?


----------



## luis d (Oct 30, 2008)

FELIBAR12 disculpa si me equivoco pero probando con el multimetro para esta configuración la relación de los voltajes en dc seria Vdc=( (Vm *2)/ pi ) para un trasformador sin derivación central de ahí que 100ac se muestre como 63.66=63v  luego si caen 70.7  no sería con derivación   . Pero bueno otra pregunta amigo donde podría conseguir las ntc y ptc además de los transistores y otras cosas de este amplificador en Bogotá por qué hasta el momento solo tengo la placa y no he podido avanzar mucho por falta de los componentes     , en estos momentos estoy en pamplona(norte de Santander), y  en este hueco no los consigo pero bueno que se puede hacer…


----------



## Juan Jose (Nov 14, 2008)

Hola. Finalmente funciona el amplificador.
Alimentado por el momento con +/- 51 vcc y dos transformadores de 36+36 vca.
Mas tarde subo las fotos y una pequeña traducción que realise del manual de srvicio de estas unidades donde esta la calibración y el testeo.

saludos y gracias por los aportes a todos.

Juan Jose


----------



## Juan Jose (Mar 21, 2009)

Hola chicos. Bueno, finalmente en mis vacaciones pude terminar la potencia. La verdad que es muy buena maquina. Trabaja a 2 ohms sin problems aunque los ventiladores estan al mango si la exigis un poco.
Aca les subo alguna fotos de como va quedando la unidad terminada. Me faltan algunos detalles pero en breve estara completa.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## Cacho (Abr 13, 2009)

Muy lindo amplificador, felicitaciones.

La verdad legué acá desde otro post tuyo donde hablabas de este, así que me vuelvo a aquel a decirte lo mismo (Muy lindo) amplificador y a recomendarte que lo postees allá.

Saludos


----------



## Juan Jose (Abr 13, 2009)

Gracias cacho.    
Lo que pasa es que no lo tengo terminado de cablear todavia y en el otro queria poner las fotos cterminado. PERO (siempre hay un pero) me surgio un problemita que paso a detallarte:
Los transformadores estan apaisados como se observa y al terminar de cablear la parte A del amplificador y vuelta a probar con lampara en serie resultò que prendia en demacia sin llegar a ser un corto pero prendia. Bueno, revisado todo no encontraba nada y como al tirarle señal de entrada generaba salida entonces pense que podia ser algo de induccion al chasis o el transformador con algunas perdias, pero no, al poner directo VOLO          el fusible y de entrada y se quemò.    ops:  ops:  ops:  ops: No paso lo mismo con el B porque revisado todo y luego de dos dias de pruebas y pruebas, con un transformador externo NO HACIA NADA!.          
Bueno, dije, es el maravilloso transformador!. Y al desmontarlo resultò que NO, el transformador funciona perfecto.

El problema era el maravilloso ANIMALITO DE DIOS que montò el transformador en esa posición y no se percatò que debajo y al centro del bobinado estaba el precioso TRNILLO AJUTA PATA DE GOMA DEL GABINETE MIRANDO PARA ARRIBA Y SOBRESALIENDO 1 Cm que se incrustò cortocircuitando el dichoso bobinao a chasis y haciendo de las suyas.

               ops:  ops:  ops:  ops:  ops:  ops: 

me rio para no llorarporque ahora tengo que reparar la unidad A que quemè por ANIMAL y APURADO como si no tuviera 25 años haciendo electronica che.!

Bueno, anecdotas si las hay.

saludos

Juan Josè.


----------



## Cacho (Abr 13, 2009)

¡No te sientas solo!
No sos el único que quema cosas por detalles tan pavos como esos. Y después uno se siente taaaaaaaaaaaaaan b01ud0  ...
Te lo digo como b01ud0 asumido que soy...
Enchufar algo a la fuente variable pensando que está en un rango más bajo y meterle casi 80V en vez de 14V y que salga humito es algo que nunca me pasó ni me volverá a pasar... Bueno, tal vez sí me pase de nuevo.

No me pasó lo de pinchar un transformador con un tornilo todavía, pero me tengo fe y sé que lo haré en algún momento. Ahí me voy a acordar de vos.

Saludos


----------



## Juan Jose (Abr 13, 2009)

Si la verdad que no nos pasa nada!. medir tension con el tester en corriente   
colocar un pnp en lugar de un npn     
mandar mas tension que la recomendada para ver si por ahi aguanta no?.      los 2 millones de ingenieros detras del desarrollo del ic te enterrarìan vivo si se enteran.
cambiar los tr de salida pos si es solamente eso! y vuela nuevamente!. cambiar el fusible solamente ! por que se quemo? de VIEJOOOOOO


uh, tengo tantos recuerdos.

EL mejor: en un taller: alimentar con 380 un tubo fluorescente normal.! anduvo ! por 2 segundos.

PD: esta etapa QSC mx700 realmente la recomiendo para armar. Es un muy buen amplificador y no es complicada. (bueno, aveces si, con los torn...ni...


saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## JOSE FARLEN LASSO SOTO (Abr 30, 2009)

josesoto usted me podria decir cuantos amperios utiliza un qsc 2450 gracias


----------



## josesoto (May 2, 2009)

la verdad  no se,  pero viendo la cantidad de tansitores que tiene,   debe ser 10 am por lado me parece que tine un solo transformadorr,  total seria como 20 amp  esta bueno la fuente, dale un buen uso  puedes hacer moificaciones al qsc 700 y puedes colocar esa fuente,  ya que los qsc todos son similares solo tines que hace algunos cambios y listo  ya tines y poder 2000


----------



## profex (May 4, 2009)

Para quien quiera un poco mas de información sobre este amplificador, les dejo esta descarga que encontré vagando por internet, espero que les sea útil.




Saludos


----------



## vlachocorrea (Jun 24, 2009)

Hola. Profex, seria que colocaras nuevamente la descarga ya que esta fue no puede ser posible descargarla, gracias.


----------



## chalimixster (Jul 1, 2009)

Hola..Hola..Yo tengo unas dudas sobre algunos componenetes que no puedo encontrar en internet..basicamente busco primero los componentes en internet sobre todo paginas mexicanas ...si existen es porque los venden aca en Mexico, pero algunos nom me aparecen .....  los Q1- Q2 = sje    no aparecen.....epero leyendo el tema encontre que ya antes habian preguntado y los reeemplazos serian: 
Q1= D2012
Q2=  B941       (  ECG 55 Y 54 :::   esto que significa?.)   
los cuales si aparecen. ¡ ¡ ¡

pero los k no encuentro ahora son  los    MPSs
               Q11  MPS 8599  PNP =*159*
               Q12   MPSU05  NPN = 188         ((  Que significa el numero al fina)))

les agradeceria mucho si me orientaran un poco sobre los reemplazos de estos componentes¡¡¡¡¡

gracias hasta la proxima..saludos desde Mexico ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡


----------



## Juan Jose (Jul 2, 2009)

Hola chali. Para Q1 y Q2 puedes utilizar los genericos 2SA1306B (q1) y 2SC3298B. 
Q11 y Q12 yo no los pude localizar y por lo tanto no funciona el control de temperatura. En reemplazo le instale uno propio con operacionales y asunto terminado.

suerte

Es un excelente amplificador, muy noble y tiene unos graves impresionantes.

pD los tr 2SA1302 y los 2SC3281 toshuva NO LOS FABRICA DSDE EL 2000. asique lo que se consigue es trucho. Te recomiendo los reemplazos directos: 2SA1943 y los 2SC5400 que son los reemplazos directos.

saludos y suerte

Juan Jose


----------



## chalimixster (Jul 2, 2009)

Muy Bien ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡....antes que nada reiterandoles mi agradecimiento por su apoyo y sus rapidas respuestas ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ 

en resumen ....::::  

REEMPLAZOS  
Q1= D2012    y/o  2SA1306B
 Q2=  B941   y/o   2SC3298B.          ECG 55 Y 54 .
Q3 – - Q4 - Q5  =  2SA1943
Q7 – q8 – q9 - ==  2SC5400


si no es asi corrijanme pòr favor¡¡¡¡

muchas gracias ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡


----------



## Juan Jose (Jul 2, 2009)

correcto

saludos


----------



## FELIBAR12 (Jul 2, 2009)

MJE15032/33 son los que esta llevando como driver en la serie rmx(qsc) que es el mismo circuito pero con algunas modificaciones para que de mas potencia.Inclusive he visto amplificadorde series anteriores que los utilizaron,el problema es que toca aislarlos porque no son sellados como los 1306b y 3298b pero son de mas corriente


----------



## chalimixster (Jul 5, 2009)

Hola...Hola... yo de NUevo... revisando el esquema del amplificador me di cuanta de un integrado  IC1 - IC2 el cual es NUmero  5532, justo a la entrada del audio al amplificador......se puede reeemplazar con algun otro?.....porque no lo encuantro ni en internet ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡.......les agradesco su ayuda¡ ¡ ¡


----------



## Cacho (Jul 6, 2009)

Hola Chalix

"5532" es el NE5532. Es un operacional doble de bajo ruido y entrada BJT y son bastante fáciles de conseguir. Revisá bien en la página de tu proveedor y seguramente lo vas a encontrar.
De tener que reemplazarlo, el TL072 _puede_ andar bien, aunque probablemente haga un poquito más de ruido (entrada FET e impedancia más alta).


Saludos


----------



## Juan Jose (Ago 30, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> Hola Chalix
> 
> "5532" es el NE5532. Es un operacional doble de bajo ruido y entrada BJT y son bastante fáciles de conseguir. Revisá bien en la página de tu proveedor y seguramente lo vas a encontrar.
> De tener que reemplazarlo, el TL072 _puede_ andar bien, aunque probablemente haga un poquito más de ruido (entrada FET e impedancia más alta).
> ...


 
Hola !!! estoy un poco perdido pero todavia no me doy por vencido.

Pensar cacho que llegaste al foro por este integradito! 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/bienvenida-deja-tu-mensaje-presentacion-18984/

saludos 

Juan jose


----------



## Cacho (Ago 30, 2009)

Juan Jose dijo:


> Pensar cacho que llegaste al foro por este integradito!



Síp. 
Ya lo conocía, llegué preguntando si alguien sabía dónde conseguir la versión SMD de este bichito. Al final no lo conseguí en Argentina y me lo trajo mi hermana de Nueva Zelanda. Cosas que pasan.
Ahora mi Behringer suena como una A&H 

Un abrazo


----------



## juank3078 (Ene 12, 2010)

Hola jose soto quisiera saber de cuanto es el transformador de la qsc mx 1500 que armastes cuantos amperios tiene cada devanado - bobina del tranformador ya que son dos bobinas


----------



## ask123 (Abr 13, 2010)

Hola que tal, alguien sabe si los puntos marcados como tierra en el plano aparecen unos con la letra a y otros con la letra p, no deben ir juntos? son independientes?
Hice una modificacion basado en la modificacion que se le hico a la 1300, a ver que tal esta.

gracias


----------



## juank3078 (Abr 14, 2010)

van separdos por una resistencia de 3.3 ohmios


----------



## mcou (May 28, 2010)

saludos muchachos pero me gustaria saver si en verdad ese amplificador funciona


----------



## mark7612 (Jul 7, 2010)

Claro amigo mcou  este ampli si funciona  al 100% pruebalo


----------



## Guzman17m (Jul 8, 2010)

mil gracias josesoto por el pcb, solo tengo una pregunta, este ampli entrega 700 *POR* canal? o 350 por canal?, es que no entiendo mucho las nomenclatura esta de los ampli, de nuevo mil gracias hombre


----------



## FELIBAR12 (Jul 8, 2010)

150w 8 ohm
225w 4 ohm

por canal RMS


----------



## Arthas (Feb 5, 2011)

compañeros para ayudarnos tengo la simulacion de este driver a ver si podemos mirarlo si la simulacion esta correcta y tratamos de sacar el pcb de este buen amplificador para que todos lo tengamos
saludos


----------



## Edu-D (Feb 10, 2011)

Compañeros la Phonic MAX860 es igual a la QSC MX700 estube reparando una y la mayor parte y conecciones eran iguales pero lo que no me gusta el problema de calor que tiene en los transistores de salida que calientan y no se puede hacer trabajar a 2 ohmios por las altas temperaturas...

Alguien me puede ayudar cual es el reemplazo 1N4934

Saludes


----------



## Libardo M (Feb 12, 2011)

Arthas dijo:


> compañeros para ayudarnos tengo la simulacion de este driver a ver si podemos mirarlo si la simulacion esta correcta y tratamos de sacar el pcb de este buen amplificador para que todos lo tengamos
> saludos


 

Saludos Amigo.

Estoy revisando la simulacion del mx700.
A mi me parece que estos amplificadores estan probados 100%.
Mas que todo a mi la simulacion me sirve para conocer en detalle su funcionamiento.

Voy a diseñar el PCB en ARES, saludos.

ATTE 
LM

Una pregunta cual es la funcion de R25, C12 y C13??

Es para conectar la entrada balanceada

saludos

Hola 

Estuve revisando la simulacion y encontre que te falta, un operacional ya que en este diseño se usan los dos que trae el NE5532.

mezclaste el de la entrada balanceada con el del excitador, revisando el osciloscopio la señal de salida esta en 8 V aproximadamente con señal de entrada de 2V, muy  baja ganancia.

Hay que hacerle las correcciones 

Saludos


----------



## addcate (Abr 4, 2011)

chalimixster dijo:


> hola..hola..yo tengo unas dudas sobre algunos componenetes que no puedo encontrar en internet..basicamente busco primero los componentes en internet sobre todo paginas mexicanas ...si existen es porque los venden aca en mexico, pero algunos nom me aparecen .....  Los q1- q2 = sje    no aparecen.....epero leyendo el tema encontre que ya antes habian preguntado y los reeemplazos serian:
> Q1= d2012
> q2=  b941       (  ecg 55 y 54 :::   Esto que significa?.)
> los cuales si aparecen. ¡ ¡ ¡
> ...



hola soy diego de ecuador pueden decirme que reemplazo utilizo para el mps-u05
gracias por su ayuda


----------



## josesoto (Abr 6, 2011)

Yo los puse d774


----------



## addcate (Abr 6, 2011)

Hola JoséSoto, y muchas gracias por tu ayuda.
Te cuento que estoy fabricando el qsc mx700 con un diseño mejorado en cuanto al pcb, pero como es de esperarse algunas piezas no las encuentro.
Mi primer proyecto en mente fué el qsc rmx 4050hd , de hecho analicé el esquema y fabriqué la placa de la fuente y diseñe un 20% de la placa principal, pero como te comento la falta de piezas hizo que descarte esa posibilidad.
Pero para los amantes de los amplificadores y en especial de la marca QSC es muy dificil quedarnos en medio camino.
Asi que ahora estoy fabricando el qsc mx700, pero como tú ya lo fabricaste me gustaria que me ayudes despejando algunas inquietudes que tengo.

* El transformador a utilizar : Prácticamente serian dos transformadores cada uno de 8 amperios con voltaje en el primario 115v "acá en Ecuador" el inconveniente es en el secundario cuántos voltios debe ser 50 ó 100v "cada transformador"

*En cuanto al trimpot de 250 ohm tampoco lo consigo, se puede reemplazar por otro o debe ser el original?


Gracias José por tu ayuda.



Saludos.


Diego C.


----------



## josesoto (Abr 6, 2011)

si es en las bias puede usar 100 oh  y en cuanto a 2k  yo le coloque una resistencia fija de 1k y listo  ahora  tencudado con las bias cuando lo conectes a  hazlo con un foco en serie y  manten las bias en cero oh   y de ahi ya tu puedes egular, el trafo es a gusto puedes usar doble o uno solo y si es uno solo tienes que hacer bobinas independientes  doble secuendario  el oiginal  su medida es de 45x45  de tamaño   el alambre  primaio es 18 y secundario es de 17   tienes que sacar el voltaje de 90 ac para un lado  del audio y el otro tambien 90 s total 180 ac  separado 90  90    y listo  cualqueer cosita mas   ya sabes te ayudaremos.
 en cuanto a tu rmx4050 que hiciste tienes el pcb o lo que estabas haciendo  me lo puedes emviar talves yo lo pueda acabar  ya que  yo hice el rxm5050,  y no es muy diferente que lo que tu hiciste  son casi igules,  lo termino y lo publico aqui  atte.jose soto


----------



## addcate (Abr 6, 2011)

josè ahì te Subo el pcb de la fuente rmx4050hd estoy buscando el de la placa principal cuando lo encuentrè tambièn lo subirè.


Saludos 


Diego C.
Quito-Ecuador

aqui està:::

se abre con el pcb wizard.


Diego C.
Quito-Ecuador


----------



## addcate (May 29, 2011)

josesoto dijo:


> si es en las bias puede usar 100 oh  y en cuanto a 2k  yo le coloque una resistencia fija de 1k y listo  ahora  tencudado con las bias cuando lo conectes a  hazlo con un foco en serie y  manten las bias en cero oh   y de ahi ya tu puedes egular, el trafo es a gusto puedes usar doble o uno solo y si es uno solo tienes que hacer bobinas independientes  doble secuendario  el oiginal  su medida es de 45x45  de tamaño   el alambre  primaio es 18 y secundario es de 17   tienes que sacar el voltaje de 90 ac para un lado  del audio y el otro tambien 90 s total 180 ac  separado 90  90    y listo  cualqueer cosita mas   ya sabes te ayudaremos.
> en cuanto a tu rmx4050 que hiciste tienes el pcb o lo que estabas haciendo  me lo puedes emviar talves yo lo pueda acabar  ya que  yo hice el rxm5050,  y no es muy diferente que lo que tu hiciste  son casi igules,  lo termino y lo publico aqui  atte.jose soto



Hola Josè, te cuento que estoy finalizando la fabricacion del mx 700 estoy en un 90%. 
Pero tengo algunas consultas con respecto a los ptc 1 y ptc 2, no los encuentro!!
¿los puedo reemplazar o hay alguna opciòn? 
La otra consulta es sobre la fuente de +/-15voltios , podrias comentarme algo sobre ello?
Estoy realizando pruebas en un protoboard de la fuente y no consigo los +/-15voltios a la salida. Me pueden guiar un poco amigos?

Estoy utlizando estos reemplazos
Q11 mps 8599 PNP =159
Q12 mpsu05 NPN = d774
para los ptc1 y ptc2 estoy utilizando para las pruebas 2 resistencias de 100 ohm.

Gracias por su tiempo y por su ayuda.

Diego C.


----------



## Arthas (Ago 14, 2011)

Buenas compañeros adjunto la tarjeta mx 700 hechiza para que vean como va quedando el montaje


saludos


----------



## josesoto (Ago 19, 2011)

En cuanto al ptc solo puedes  usar una resistencia de 100 oh o menos   y listo  ahora el voltaje de  15 voltios  deriva   del voltaje positivo y negativo  y reducido por la resistencia de 2k4  (3k) que es para la alimentación del integrado 5532  y el circuito interno del audio  no tiene otro bobinado para los 15 voltios  los 15 voltios  sale  de la reducción de voltaje principal si no me equivoco es 64 +64


----------



## addcate (Oct 10, 2011)

josesoto dijo:


> En cuanto al ptc solo puedes  usar una resistencia de 100 oh o menos   y listo  ahora el voltaje de  15 voltios  deriva   del voltaje positivo y negativo  y reducido por la resistencia de 2k4  (3k) que es para la alimentación del integrado 5532  y el circuito interno del audio  no tiene otro bobinado para los 15 voltios  los 15 voltios  sale  de la reducción de voltaje principal si no me equivoco es 64 +64



Estimados amigos del foro, les comento que ya estoy teminando el QSC MX700.

Subo algunas fotos de la placa principal. 

Por favor me gustaria que ayuden un poco con el diseño del transformador.
Me consegui las chapas metalicas de 32mm de nucleo y 70mm de espesor , si alguien de ustedes ya lo fabricó, me pueden ayudar un poco con datos sobre el calibre de los bobinados tanto primario como secundario y el numero de vueltas para el primario y secundario.
también subo unas fotos.

Gracias por sus respuestas

Saludos
Diego Córdova
Quito- Ecuador


----------



## Arthas (Oct 11, 2011)

ta quedando bien el montaje compañero pa lante terminela y vera la calidad de sonido de esa mx yo arme una hachiza y no me quejo buen sonido .


----------



## josesoto (Oct 19, 2011)

432 primario  y 190 secundario,   pero te cuento que tienes que usar  una ventana mas grande como 4.5 o 5 para que el grosor del alambre  sea un poco mas grueso ya  que tien que tener dos bobinas  o sea  432 primario 190  y luego otros 190   para que tenga  voltajes diferentes  y salga 95 voltios alternos  mas otros 95 voltios  igual alternos  en un solo tranfor  ahora y  si quieres  puedes usar solo  ese trafo para solo un canal  alambre numero 21 para el primarioo  y el secuandario 17


----------



## TECHNIMIX (Oct 20, 2011)

Arthas dijo:


> Buenas compañeros adjunto la tarjeta mx 700 hechiza para que vean como va quedando el montaje
> 
> 
> saludos



saludos muchachos, arthas una vez quice armar tu etapa driver mx 700 por la comodidad del pcb, pero luego me di cuenta que el listado que habias colocado esta desordenado. podrias colocar el listado de componentes corregido o tal como van los componentes en realidad. gracias antemanos y saludos!
 att:  TECHNIMIX venezuela.


----------



## Arthas (Oct 20, 2011)

ok yo te lo paso pa que la armes ok dejame buscar el pcb 
saludos


----------



## TECHNIMIX (Oct 25, 2011)

Arthas dijo:


> ok yo te lo paso pa que la armes ok dejame buscar el pcb
> saludos



ok Arthas espero tu pcb y listado correctamente, pronto les subire unos amplis diseñados por mi y solo tienen 350w clase ab con 8 trs por canal, pero definen muy bien las frecuencias osea buen sonido. aludos!


----------



## Arthas (Oct 29, 2011)

bueno publico la qsc mx700 para quien la quiera armar y para el compañero tecnimix

saludos

opps R24 en los componentes es de 200 ohm se me paso al momento de imprimir


----------



## TECHNIMIX (Oct 30, 2011)

Arthas dijo:


> bueno publico la qsc mx700 para quien la quiera armar y para el compañero tecnimix
> 
> saludos
> 
> opps R24 en los componentes es de 200 ohm se me paso al momento de imprimir



oye Arthas muchimas gracias por ese gran aporte hermano, te subire fotos en cuanto pueda armarlo. saludos!


----------



## Arthas (Oct 30, 2011)

esperamos fotos del driver


----------



## luis d (Nov 4, 2011)

Que mas amigos del foro tenia largo tiempo de no entrar por haca... este fue uno de los primeros amplis q arme GRASIAS josesoto y cuando lo construi se lo hice a mi hermano por falta de materiales osea el financio el proyecto... y me gusto mucho su golpe de bajo muy profesional y estable...

 la pregunta que les traigo hoy es :

1) el sonido es característico de este ampli y sus componentes, ya que he conseguido personas con tarjetas qsc 1300 que no han tenido buenas experiencias sonaras en la parte del grave aludiendo que son buenos en los medios y altos. esto por lo de emigrar este diseño a un rmx 1850 o 2450 tendrá diferencias con estos tan bien, esto lo digo pensando que si cambio algo en la retro-alimentacion o driver perdera ese golpe que agrada.

2) la segunda duda es lo de la separacion de las tierras P y A las cuales en el diseño de la mx 700 no las encontré separadas y en el PCB de josesoto tanpoco ?


----------



## oscarpaiva (Dic 6, 2011)

hola amigos quisiera hacerles una consulta, tengo a mano un transformador de 220vac a 110vac,con tap central, la potencia es de 700w, o si puedo sacarle un par de espiras al secundario me gustaria saber si es posible alimentar este ampli con este transformador, ya que lo tengo a mano y los conponente los puedo conseguir, desde ya muchas gracias por su tiempo...


----------



## arkazonor (Abr 15, 2012)

buenas a soy muy nuevo en esto y veo que todos  ya experimentaron con la mx700 y yo lo estoy haciendo , pero resulta que no puedo regular bias porque el opam siempre me esta entregando algo de voltaje que se suma al remanente que da la polarizacion a los Q1 y Q2, y no puedo bajar de +1v la base del npn. mientras que el pnp siempre esta en +2.5 con preset abierto y +3.5 cerrado. alguien podria darme una pista al menos? por cierto, suena muy muy bien, el problema es cuando no tengo audio. gracias!


----------



## fabio1 (Abr 21, 2012)

Juan Jose dijo:


> Hola chicos. Bueno, finalmente en mis vacaciones pude terminar la potencia. La verdad que es muy buena maquina. Trabaja a 2 ohms sin problems aunque los ventiladores estan al mango si la exigis un poco.
> Aca les subo alguna fotos de como va quedando la unidad terminada. Me faltan algunos detalles pero en breve estara completa.
> 
> saludos
> ...



hola juan jose te queria preguntar si podes subir el pcb de nivel de salida y el control, desde ya gracias


----------



## Juan Jose (Abr 22, 2012)

Hola. Entiendo que con nivel de salida estásn indicando los vúmetros. 
Si es así en el siguiente LINK están: 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/recopilacion-circuitos-construir-vumetros-17640/#post142416

También te comento que uno a base de LM3915 es mejor alternativa y también está en ese tema. 

Mucha suerte. 

Juan José.


----------



## fabio1 (Abr 22, 2012)

Juan Jose dijo:


> Hola. Entiendo que con nivel de salida estásn indicando los vúmetros.
> Si es así en el siguiente LINK están:
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/recopilacion-circuitos-construir-vumetros-17640/#post142416
> 
> ...



gracias,y el que controla los ventiladores que circuito utilizate??


----------



## Juan Jose (Abr 22, 2012)

El de los ventiladores es uno de ELEKTOR. Te paso el pdf porque no recuerdo haberlo subido al foro. 

saludos y suerte en el armado de la potencia!!

Puedes subir fotos del equipo terminado en el subforo https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/fotos-amplificadores-hechos-casa-13123/

Juan José.


----------



## fabio1 (Abr 22, 2012)

Juan Jose dijo:


> El de los ventiladores es uno de ELEKTOR. Te paso el pdf porque no recuerdo haberlo subido al foro.
> 
> saludos y suerte en el armado de la potencia!!
> 
> ...



Gracias por el aporte,voy a tratar de armar la potencia y voy a nesesitar su ayuda para calibrar las bias soy nuevo con el tema de calibraciones.Saludos


----------



## Juan Jose (Abr 23, 2012)

Antes de armar esta unidad, te recomiendo verificar que los tr de salida sean originales. Es muy sencible a este tema ya que con transistores truchos te va a dar un dolor de cabeza seguro. 
Los originales no se consiguen mas ya que Toshiva los discontinuó por el tema de los falsos. 
Consigue los 2SA1302 y 2SC5200 pero TOSHIVA originales. No son baratos (salen algo de 5 dólares cada uno). 

Suerte

Juan José.


----------



## mcou (Abr 25, 2012)

Arthas dijo:


> bueno publico la qsc mx700 para quien la quiera armar y para el compañero tecnimix
> 
> saludos
> 
> opps R24 en los componentes es de 200 ohm se me paso al momento de imprimir




hermano a ese circuito no hay que hacerle mas nada todo esta correcto así como estas???


----------



## mcou (Abr 26, 2012)

saludos para todos, tengo un gran problema resulta que arme la qsc700 publicada por el hermano Arthas y no me funciono todos los componentes son nuevos, cuando la conecto la lampara de 100w se queda encendida como si algo estuviera en corto pero cuando cambio los cables osea el positivo lo pongo en el negativo de una ves se apaga la lampara hay les van algunas fotos en verdad no se que es lo que pasa eh armado muchos amplificadores como la master spain mte y muchos mas y no eh tenido este tipo de inconvenientes me atrevo a decir que solo me pasa con las qsc todavía no eh podido poner a sonar tan siquiera una, eso me lo hace sin los transistores de salida solo el positivo y el negativo de la fuente SALUDOS
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL] Uploaded with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL] [/IMG]ImageShack.us[/IMG]






[/URL] [/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL] [/IMG]























ahhh y en el integrado solo me llegan 5voltios


----------



## mcou (Abr 27, 2012)

que tal compañero les traigo buenas noticias ya resolví mi inconveniente el problema esta en que el amigo Arthas equivocadamente marco las conexione de alimentación al revés ojo con eso a quien la valla armar donde esta marcado el positivo va el negativo al igual también donde van las bases de los transistores de salida de tos modos hermano Arthas gracias por el aportazo ah y estamos esperando la qsc 2450 jejej SALUDO


----------



## despiad (Abr 28, 2012)

Amigos del foro, no consegui las resistencias fp se pueden reemplazar


----------



## Arthas (May 24, 2012)

mcou no hay enredo en la conexion si te sabes de memoria la conexion de un QSC no tendras problemas ok. Cunetame como sono con cuanto la alimentastes y cuantos transistores le colocastes.
saludos


----------



## mcou (May 24, 2012)

Arthas dijo:


> mcou no hay enredo en la conexion si te sabes de memoria la conexion de un QSC no tendras problemas ok. Cunetame como sono con cuanto la alimentastes y cuantos transistores le colocastes.
> saludos



la verdad que estupendo sonido limpio y claro calentamiento normal, la alimente con 75+- rectificado y 10 transistores 5 2sc5200 y 5 2sa1943 todo salio very good

solo estoy esperando que subas la qsc2450 para armarla por cierto cuando la puedes subir???


----------



## Arthas (May 24, 2012)

en que la usastes mcou en brillo o en medio y que parlantes le colocastes para probarla sube fotos de la tarjeta terminada


----------



## mcou (May 24, 2012)

Arthas dijo:


> en que la usastes mcou en brillo o en medio y que parlantes le colocastes para probarla sube fotos de la tarjeta terminada



la probe en todo los rangos y en verdad que ese ampli es muy bueno en todo 

una pregunta arthas por que es que no quieres subir la qsc2450???


----------



## josemarti (May 30, 2012)

compañeros una pregunta los amplificadores qsc y peavey todos manejan la misma configuracion, o cambian algunos modelos, porque he mirado varios post y nunca se habla de la configuracion, ya que el ampli qsc 1300 que tengo los colectores son tierra, la salida por tc de los filtros, y vaoltage por los emisores, quisera saber para despejar algunas dudas.

a una cosa los transistores de salida no estan aislados con mica, no se si si aisla habria alhun problema.


----------



## FELIBAR12 (May 30, 2012)

josemarti dijo:


> compañeros una pregunta los amplificadores qsc y peavey todos manejan la misma configuracion, o cambian algunos modelos, porque he mirado varios post y nunca se habla de la configuracion, ya que el ampli qsc 1300 que tengo los colectores son tierra, la salida por tc de los filtros, y vaoltage por los emisores, quisera saber para despejar algunas dudas.
> 
> a una cosa los transistores de salida no estan aislados con mica, no se si si aisla habria alhun problema.


Son configuraciones distintas.La salida de los qsc tienen los colectores a tierra,no necesitan aislante.La salida de los peavey mas recientes tiene los EMISORES a tierra;es una configuracion triple darlington,DEBEN aislarse.En Los peavey mas antiguos la configuracion es igual que los ultimos pero no mandan los emisores a tierra,sino que lo toman como la salida.
 En Las series PV y cs "000"x mandan a tierra los emisores y aislan los transistores.
En los modelos mas viejos no mandan los emisores a tierra.


----------



## josemarti (May 31, 2012)

Gracias,amigo felibar12 por despejar las dudas,


----------



## EXFLACO (Jul 29, 2013)

Para los amigos que encuentran dificultad en conseguir buenos driver la empresa Ram fabrica la serie MA que tiene un predriver mpsa42-92 y usa mje350 y 340 y de salida los mas rubustos mjl21193 y 4
el password del esquematico es rampass lo demas esta sin pas seria muy sencillo modificar el pcb el modelo de 800w usa solo 4 de salida en 4 ohms esta la guia para varias potencias y se puede usar el mismo driver de la Qsc solo lleva 2 transistores pequeños mas,para mejorar en beta de los driver es muy confiable saludos al foro


----------



## cmontoya (Feb 14, 2014)

Hola amigos del foro
Tengo la tarjeta original de un qsc mx700 pero me falta el transformador y pues leyendo este tema  dicen que necesita  un transformador con 2 devanadas independientes de 100vac y pues no sé si alguien me puede explicar por qué mirando la placa tiene condensadores de 2200uf a 100v y si uno mete 100vac  sale  141vdc no se explotan los condensadores?


----------



## tecbeml (Feb 14, 2014)

cmontoya dijo:


> Hola amigos del foro
> Tengo la tarjeta original de un qsc mx700 pero me falta el transformador y pues leyendo este tema  dicen que necesita  un transformador con 2 devanadas independientes de 100vac y pues no sé si alguien me puede explicar por qué mirando la placa tiene condensadores de 2200uf a 100v y si uno mete 100vac  sale  141vdc no se explotan los condensadores?



Este equipo se alimenta con 63 mas 63 si metes mas de esto si esplotan.checa el voltaje max de los filtros.


----------



## cmontoya (Feb 15, 2014)

josesoto dijo:


> son dos bobinas de 100 voltios alterno no 50+50,independiente  para un canal 100 voltios AC y para la  otra también 100v AC no puede compartir de una sola bobona,  te saldrá aprox. 140v sin el punto medio y va incluido  el protector  con un  ptc de 100 ohm y un ntc de 50 ohm que va en paralelo con el tripot de 100 ohm  y si tienes un autotransformador de 220 a 110 perfecto solo tienes que reducir un poquito  y si no, puedes colocar dos transistores mas por canal y cambiar  la resitencia de r5 que es de 10k  de ¼  a ½   R33 de 150k a 180k   bueno ya esta.



Hola

Con respecto a lo que dice tecbeml  si yo pienso lo mismo que se explota pero por que el compañero josesoto dice lo anterio .
Alguien tiene la qsc mx700 original, agradeceria mucho que compartiera los voltajes que vota el transformador original.


----------



## Juan Jose (Feb 15, 2014)

Hola. El trafo original tiene DOS SECUNDARIOS DE 100 VCA CADA UNO . 

Uno para cada canal. 

La potencia QSC no tienen fuente partida con conexión FISICA de punto medio. Tienen Fuente partida con conexión VIRTUAL de punto medio, son ACOPLADAS en Corriente Alterna. 
 _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/321283/ _


Saludos

Juan José.


----------



## cmontoya (Feb 16, 2014)

Juan Jose dijo:


> Hola. El trafo original tiene DOS SECUNDARIOS DE 100 VCA CADA UNO .
> 
> Uno para cada canal.
> 
> ...



Hola Juan Jose gracias por la aclaración 
Ahora me toca mandar a hacer un transformador toroidal de 110vav /  con 2 devanadas independientes de 100vac sin tap 
Gracias.


----------



## Juan Jose (Feb 16, 2014)

El trafo no es de 110 vac (creo que quisiste escribir eso). Tiene que tener suficiente potencia para dos canales y eso es 700 VA minimo. 

saludos

Juan José.


----------



## leaseba (Mar 14, 2016)

Que circuito usaste? Tiene protección? No se aprecia la placa...muy lindo el diseño te felicito.

saludos


----------



## Juan Jose (Mar 17, 2016)

El circuito es el original de la QSC. 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/poder-qsc-mx700-13333/

Saludos

Juan José.


----------



## Menendezqsc (Ene 11, 2021)

Saludos a todos. Soy nuevo en el foro y  aunque ya ha pasado badtante tiempo de estas publicaciones estoy interesado en armar una potencia de qsc mx700, utilizando el pcb lo mas original posible. Si pudieran enviarme el pdf del pcb posteado por jose soto o el de  addcate. Saludos nuevamente.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 11, 2021)

Bienvenido , si no los citas , o no copias y pegas sus nicks , o no los arrobas , *se enterarán si son brujos* !


----------



## josesoto (Mar 19, 2021)

Placa original completo QSC 700  planchado o serigrafia, un regalito para los foristas amantes del audio profesional.los amplificadores QSC


----------

